# "        "

## Enter

15.01.2011   
05.07.2011  
.
08.07.2011
"            ,          " 
( -- -        ) from-ua.com.ua.
. 
11.07.2011*
* 
     13,54  . 
                    . 
     13,54  ,    8,63    27         Peugeot Boxer 330 2.2 HDi.     320 . .        220  . 
,      -         ,      ** .   delfi.ua
.
P.S. : "-     500 . " www.aif.ua
      ?         .

----------


## rasta-koy

- ,    ,             :          ...      ? ? ...
-------
    :    30 000 000 000   -  ?

----------


## Dracon

11.07.2011 . -      䳿    .      . ³     .         .       ,     䳿     .         ,           .             . 
"     ,         .  ,     -    ", -        .

----------


## Enter

> 䳿  **

                      ...,      -         ,  ** .

----------

